# It's always something ain't it ?



## IKE (Apr 26, 2018)

Just had a new roof installed last month and now my $165.00 twelve year old screw drive Genie garage door opener went belly up.....myself and a buddy installed the Genie but he's in no shape now to help so I'm having it installed today.

I'm going with a Liftmaster 8355 (made by Chamberlin) belt drive unit this time and it comes with a wireless (9v battery) keypad that mounts on the outside garage door frame, the standard opener that mounts on the wall inside the garage and three remotes, one for each of our vehicles.

With the new roof and now this I'm running just a tad low on funds right now so if y'all want to take up a collection and send me a few pesos it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 26, 2018)

IKE said:


> With the new roof and now this I'm running just a tad low on funds right now so if y'all want to take up a collection and send me a few pesos if would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 51474



You....have.....a...... garage!???


----------



## twinkles (Apr 26, 2018)

i am taking up a collection for a garage--lol


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 26, 2018)

IKE said:


> ... and now my $165.00 twelve year old screw drive Genie garage door opener went belly up.....myself and a buddy installed the Genie but he's in no shape now to help so I'm having it installed today. ...


Are you sure it can't be fixed?  I have a 20 year old LiftMaster.  They still sell parts for those.  Don't know about the Genie.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2018)

Here Ike, you're worth it!


----------



## IKE (Apr 26, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Are you sure it can't be fixed?  I have a 20 year old LiftMaster.  They still sell parts for those.  Don't know about the Genie.



Nancy from what I can tell it looks like the $165.00 twelve year old Genie is beyond economical repair.....I figure if my new Liftmaster lasts as long as yours it will be the last garage door opener that I'll ever have to purchase.


----------



## IKE (Apr 26, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Here Ike, you're worth it!
> 
> View attachment 51478



I knew I could depend on you RR............


----------



## Don M. (Apr 26, 2018)

IKE said:


> Nancy from what I can tell it looks like the $165.00 twelve year old Genie is beyond economical repair.....I figure if my new Liftmaster lasts as long as yours it will be the last garage door opener that I'll ever have to purchase.



Genie and Liftmaster are both good brands, and should last a long time.  I've got a pair of Genies in our garage...15+ years old, and still working good.  I lube the screw shaft every Spring with a small amount of molybdenum grease, and have only had to replace one of the "followers" once....it's threads were starting to wear out....I bought a 2nd one to keep for a spare...which means that since I have the part, I'll probably never need it.  If I ever have to replace these, I, too will probably go with a Belt drive...very quiet, and virtually trouble free.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 26, 2018)

IKE,

Write the check its money well spent!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2018)

:lol:


----------



## IKE (Apr 26, 2018)

It's installed and the belt drive is a whole bunch quieter than the screw drive......money well spent.


----------



## jujube (Apr 26, 2018)

We only have a one-car garage and the only thing that fits in there is the water heater, washer and dryer, Christmas stuff, the kids' car seats, suitcases, some general "stuff" and the motorcycle.  We had to have a new door installed last fall.  Of course, the door opening wasn't "standard" so nothing could be bought off the shelf at Home Depot.  Natch.  Cost twice as much as we had planned.

The garage door opener had bit the dust some time before, but this new door is so easy to open, we just passed on getting a new opener.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 26, 2018)

Yep.  Some of the new garage doors now are just a metal frame with styrofoam-like panels with a vinyl veneer.   I remember our old two-car garage back in the 50's had a solid wood door. No openers back then, or at least we couldn't (or wouldn't) afford one.  Most times the garage was filled with junk, because it was too hard to open and shut.  It was pretty, though. 

Glad you got it settled, IKE!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 26, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> You....have.....a...... garage!???



Next thing he will post that he has indoor plumbin' !!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Yep.  Some of the new garage doors now are just a metal frame with styrofoam-like panels with a vinyl veneer.   I remember our old two-car garage back in the 50's had a solid wood door. No openers back then, or at least we couldn't (or wouldn't) afford one.  Most times the garage was filled with junk, because it was too hard to open and shut.  It was pretty, though.
> 
> Glad you got it settled, IKE!



Nancy, there were remote controls for our TV's back then, but we sure as heck didn't know about them!

I was the TV channel-changer (don't touch that dial, LOL)

They had automatic dishwashers before we were born, too.
But by age 10, I was the dinner-dishwasher.

(sorry, off-topic)


----------



## KingsX (Apr 26, 2018)

Gary O' said:


> You....have.....a...... garage!???




When I moved into my current house 17 years ago,
I told everyone the best thing about my house is
the garage, the garage door opener, and the door
that leads into the kitchen.

.


----------



## KingsX (Apr 26, 2018)

IKE said:


> Just had a new roof installed last month and now my $165.00 twelve year old screw drive Genie garage door opener went belly up.....




I also had a new roof put on last month... $13,300.00.  Thank God,  my home insurance paid all but my deductible [hail damage.]
I replaced my garage door opener several years ago... but the main spring recently broke.   As you say,  it's always something.

.


----------

